# iPad Mini install Mod



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello all, 
I'm new here and I'm planning on buying a 2016 Cruze Limited LTZ next week. I had a 2005 Chevrolet Tahoe but it exploded hours after having the transmission replaced by a nearby Chevrolet dealership. I was looking on YouTube and found a video of someone modding an iPad Mini in the dash by simply removing the buttons section of the dash. He states that buttons are really not necessary as everything can be controlled by the navigation other than the on/off switch. My question is can this actually work? I don't wanna change the entire headunit but if I have to. I will. Just asking for some feedback. Thanks to all who help. 


Brian


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you have a link of the video? I'd be curious of what it looked like.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I "installed" an iPad in my car, I just put a device in my cd drive that holds up the iPad. Here's what it looks like


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

What device did you get to put in the CD player?



billyhime said:


> I "installed" an iPad in my car, I just put a device in my cd drive that holds up the iPad. Here's what it looks like
> View attachment 169546


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Do you have a link of the video? I'd be curious of what it looked like.


Here's the link to the video I previously mentioned... I wonder if this is possible without damaging the rest of the vehicle


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugarbear said:


> Here's the link to the video I previously mentioned... I wonder if this is possible without damaging the rest of the vehicle


By the way. Can anyone tell me if the person in the video is a member of this forum? I'd love to ask him how he did this


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I see how they did it now. That's just a scosche double din kit. Then there is some bracket to attach an iPad mini. You could do that and return the vehicle back to factory without damaging anything.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> I see how they did it now. That's just a scosche double din kit. Then there is some bracket to attach an iPad mini. You could do that and return the vehicle back to factory without damaging anything.


What im wondering about is when I detach the radio button controls what do I do with the wire that attaches to it. Do I simply let it hang in the space? Will every thing else in the car work without those radio controls? I have an LTZ with remote start and keyless entry. I don't wanna mess with any of those features. But that iPad Mini install looks very cool


----------

